
Show HN: Filemap, a file-sharing service your parents can use - fiatjaf
https://filemap.xyz/
======
fiatjaf
I'm talking about normal parents, not my-parents-invented-the-computer kind of
people.

~~~
kazinator
I like the concept! File location == real world location.

Easier to remember than a URL directory path.

Unfortunately, I'm running into UX issues already (and I'm rather closer to
those kinds of parents that did invent the computer).

Firstly, the map display doesn't scale to keep the essential UI buttons below
it on the screen.

When I opened this page in my browser, the window was already sized such that
the bottom UI was cut off. As it happened, it was cut off just a few pixels
below the map, making it look like the view ends there on purpose.

The vertical scroll bar is very thin in the windowing system I'm using; I
didn't notice that there is more to the page, that elements are being cut off.
Also, the UI hijacked the mouse scroll wheel to perform a zoom function on the
map (without any Ctrl modifier).

Mouse scroll wheel should scroll the page.

(The location indicator "your files will be uploaded here" should have perhaps
have a right click popup for initiating that upload; that popup can have some
fields for the password and name.)

The first thing I tried, not seeing the cut-off button/field UI was right
clicking on it, but it just moves to a different location with each click.

Even if someone's parents didn't invent the computer, they might understand
certain UI conventions like right click popups, Ctrl + Wheel zoom, and carry
the expectation that UI windows keep important buttons visible when they
resize.

~~~
fiatjaf
Thank you very much! I agree on everything and will improve it.

